# UFC sold for four billion.



## Buka (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## Buka (Jul 11, 2016)

Oops, forgot the link.

UFC owners turn $2 million into $4 billion

I wonder what happens going forward. I wonder what the fighters are thinking?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 12, 2016)

Shame dana white is still staying


----------



## Buka (Jul 12, 2016)

I think things would be unstable if he didn't, though.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2016)

That is a big return on investment for the Fertita brothers!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 12, 2016)

Buka said:


> I think things would be unstable if he didn't, though.


I think the sports outgrown him. He was good in the early days brash and cocky trying to get things sorted but now it's established and trying to be a professional organisation it doesn't need a guy who insults people on twitter, constantly bad mouths fighters, lies about pretty much everything and makes decisions e.g miesha Tate next in line to fight rousey then changes his mind because she's already lost to her twice even though she was next in line.


----------



## Buka (Jul 12, 2016)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall listening to the UFC fighters talk about this sale. I wonder what's going through their minds.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 12, 2016)

Buka said:


> I'd love to be a fly on the wall listening to the UFC fighters talk about this sale. I wonder what's going through their minds.


Most likely money


----------



## Steve (Jul 12, 2016)

I think the UFC is just a fad


----------



## Buka (Sep 30, 2016)

I found this pretty interesting  -

The UFC Goes for a Knockout, With Celebrity Investors in Its Corner


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 30, 2016)

love him or hate him, Dana is the face of the UFC  and i think he does a lot behind the scene that the general public doesnt see that keeps the machine going.  however many companies fail when the business has out grown the founder and the founder has to let go, so i see your point.


----------

